# Old case, hot upgrade



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an older case with only one 80mm rear fan and I'm outfitting it with:

P4P800-SE
Intel P4 Prescott 3.0E with Masscool Copper Heatsink/Fan
2GB of Patriot PC3200 RAM
Silverstone 350W Dual Rail PSU

and now I have a 120mm Zalman fan and i'm not sure where to put it to keep air flow nice. I was thinking bottom right on the side of the HDDs?


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

get a new case!
They're some really nice ones at cheap prices. if you really want to keep your older one then just make sure no components inside are blocking the fan. wouldn't want your new equipment overheating now.


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not really trying to get a new case. I blew $300 on new hardware and I don't really want to buy a $150 case when I have a decent one.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Order of importance for case fans:

1. One in rear pulling hot air out of case

2. One in front pulling in cool air

Put that fan in front to pull in cool air.


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

Well yeah but the front jacks are making it not possible. should have included that earlier. I'm thinking 120mm to the lower right over hdd? my layout is similiar to this (minus front fan):


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Get a new case. Some can be had for under 50 with decent cooling.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What you will find is if you can locate a fan someplace in the front of that case (the closer to the front area where vents might be, the better), that it will help cool your rig. You can make a bracket sometimes for that and it will be out of the way. It does not matter if hard drives are there, just get it near the front so you have a smooth front to back air flow.


----------



## LiamDarley (Apr 3, 2008)

Well my advice is to get a new case you can get cases for like £40 ($80-$90) maybe even cheaper - and some very decent ones, you don't have to modify it either and it'll save you time and effort.


----------

